# Direction of Integration for a 7



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

I am reading about the Direction of Integration for the Enneagram types, and am trying to understand how it works.

It says that integrating 7's goes to a 5. Does that mean that a person becomes an investigator to more healthily cope?


----------



## Reluctanine (May 11, 2014)

Sort of. We observe our inner worlds more - go through and experience any pain we've been repressing. We also become more "secluded" - selective about what interests we pursue. We exchange breadth for depth, and we feel comfortable doing so. It doesn't feel like we're giving up anything, but rather fulfilling ourselves more.

So, instead of a spread out directionless thin light, we become a direct laser into darkness.


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

Reluctanine said:


> Sort of. We observe our inner worlds more - go through and experience any pain we've been repressing. We also become more "secluded" - selective about what interests we pursue. We exchange breadth for depth, and we feel comfortable doing so. It doesn't feel like we're giving up anything, but rather fulfilling ourselves more.
> 
> So, instead of a spread out directionless thin light, we become a direct laser into darkness.


Excellent explanation, beautifully put. Thanks!


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Another important point to note of is that *we don't integrate simply by copying the behaviors of the integration type*. We integrate mostly by letting of our Ego's fixations and becoming aware that our old habits and fears are limiting our growth. So rather than adding new habits, we are unlearning the beliefs that has helped us in past but are unhelpful for the present. (Riso & Hudson "Wisdom of the Enneagram)

As a 9, what changed my life from being an quiet, isolated gamer (5, 9ish) to a passionate, extroverted dancer (3-like) was the feeling of guilt and emptiness that I felt my old habits was generating. When I started living independently during university, I felt playing online games all day created a feeling of poignant emptiness, therefore I decided to push myself outside my comfort zone by gradually trying out different external activities such as volunteering, salsa classes, aikido classes, flash mobs. Everyone has time but different priorities.

Ever since I committing to self-improvement, I felt my last 3 years during university was one of the most fulfilling times in my life, because I experienced a polar opposite part of myself that I wasn't aware of.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

I'd say the semantical difference is not so much that a seven turns into an "investigator", but a seven turns into "diamond knowing".


----------



## Xyra (Dec 19, 2013)

Quang said:


> Another important point to note of is that *we don't integrate simply by copying the behaviors of the integration type*. We integrate mostly by letting of our Ego's fixations and becoming aware that our old habits and fears are limiting our growth. So rather than adding new habits, we are unlearning the beliefs that has helped us in past but are unhelpful for the present. (Riso & Hudson "Wisdom of the Enneagram)
> 
> As a 9, what changed my life from being an quiet, isolated gamer (5, 9ish) to a passionate, extroverted dancer (3-like) was the feeling of guilt and emptiness that I felt my old habits was generating. When I started living independently during university, I felt playing online games all day created a feeling of poignant emptiness, therefore I decided to push myself outside my comfort zone by gradually trying out different external activities such as volunteering, salsa classes, aikido classes, flash mobs. Everyone has time but different priorities.
> 
> Ever since I committing to self-improvement, I felt my last 3 years during university was one of the most fulfilling times in my life, because I experienced a polar opposite part of myself that I wasn't aware of.


So it is better to simply not to drop down from a 7 to a 1 then (the circle of disintegration) ? 

I can see how becoming more focused and introspective would work.


----------



## Hanzesett (Dec 23, 2021)

Reluctanine said:


> Sort of. We observe our inner worlds more - go through and experience any pain we've been repressing. We also become more "secluded" - selective about what interests we pursue. We exchange breadth for depth, and we feel comfortable doing so. It doesn't feel like we're giving up anything, but rather fulfilling ourselves more.
> 
> So, instead of a spread out directionless thin light, we become a direct laser into darkness.


Ayoooooo, gotta do the same!
If anyone who is also going through growth from stress good luck on your journey!


----------

